# Anyone growing C.nurii emersed?



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Like the title says. If you do, got any pics?


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

narrow-leaved plants are difficult, broad-leaved grow well


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

I just recently placed two C. Nurii's in my emersed setup. One was a regular nurii, the other was a C. Nurii Pahang. The regular one converted very well, the Pahang melted very badly, but just today I think I see a tiny leaf starting to form. I will try to get some pictures up here soon, right now there really isnt much to look at.


----------

